# BFI - Heavy Weight Shift Knobs & Boots | Manual, DSG & Automatic Specific Options!



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​
Not only do our BFI Heavyweight Shift Knobs look great inside your car, but it also adds a bit of function and performance as well. With its solid construction and added heft, shifting becomes smoother and faster. Utilizing a modular threaded insert design this shift knob is compatible with nearly any VW or Audi application.

Our manual transmission BFI Heavy Weight Shift Knobs come in several different styles:

GS1 Billet Aluminum Manual Shift Knob
GS1 Billet Aluminum Manual SCHWARZ Shift Knob
GS2 Air Leather Manual Shift Knob
GS2 Air Leather Manual SCHWARZ Shift Knob
GS2 Alcantara Manual Shift Knob
GS2 Alcantara Manual SCHWARZ Shift Knob

All GS1 and GS2 manual transmission BFI Heavy Weight Shift Knobs include:

One Heavy Weight Shift Knob
One BFI crest logo coin
One adapter for vehicles without threaded selector shaft
Three set screws
Allen key for set screws




















​

Just because your car doesn't have a third pedal, doesn't mean you should be stuck with some goofy shifter. Until now options were limited to OEM and other less than ideal choices for those with DSG / S-tronic / Automatic cars. Fortunately with our proprietary design you can ditch your stock shifter and switch to a more traditional style knob.

To disengage the lockout you simply lift up, rather than pressing the trigger (works with both side and front triggers!). It is that simple. Installation is straightforward and takes only a short while.

Our DSG / S-tronic / Automatic shift knobs are currently compatible will all DSG, S-tronic and Tiptronic models in MK4 through MK7 VW and B5 through B8 Audi models. However, early automatic models that do not use a shift boot (ex MK4 or B5) may not look aesthetically pleasing because the entire adapter is exposed. Later models with a shift boot will cover the lower part of the adapter that holds the set screws and trigger mechanism.

Our DSG / Automatic BFI Heavy Weight Shift Knobs come in several different styles:

GS2 Air Leather DSG / S-tronic / Automatic Shift Knob
GS2 Air Leather DSG / S-tronic / Automatic SCHWARZ Shift Knob
GS2 Alcantara DSG / S-tronic / Automatic Shift Knob
GS2 Alcantara DSG / S-tronic / Automatic SCHWARZ Shift Knob

All DSG / Automatic BFI Heavy Weight Shift Knobs include:

One Heavy Weight Shift Knob
One BFI crest logo coin
One adapter for DSG / Auto selector shafts
Four set screws
Allen key for set screws





_*MORE DSG / AUTOMATIC IMAGES COMING SOON!*_






​
After you upgrade your shift knob, the first thing you notice is just how much the factory shift boot is lacking. We now offer specific fitment shift boot options in various materials to compliment your new shift knob. Don’t underestimate just how much such a simple piece can dramatically improve the feel of your interior. These boots are CNC cut for a precise and consistent fit. All boots are produced in the USA by JPM Coachworks using only the best materials available. Choose from the selected optional thread colors [black, red, blue or silver] to give your interior a unique, or OEM plus look.

Our BFI Shift Boots are currently offered for these applications:

BFI MK5 / MK6 VW DSG / Auto Shift Boot - Alcantara
BFI MK5 / MK6 VW DSG / Auto Shift Boot - Leather
BFI MK5 / MK6 VW Manual Shift Boot - Alcantara
BFI MK5 / MK6 VW Manual Shift Boot - Leather
BFI MK7 VW Manual Shift Boot - Alcantara
BFI MK7 VW Manual Shift Boot - Leather
BFI B8 Audi Manual Shift Boot - Alcantara
BFI B8 Audi Manual Shift Boot - Leather
More applications coming soon!

All BFI Shift Boots include:

One Leather or Alcantara shift boot with your choice of thread color



​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Here's a video of how the new shift knob works for the DSG/automatic!
Make sure you turn the volume up. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

We are down to our final few BFI Heavy Weight Limited Edition GS2 Shift Knobs!
This latest offering takes the GS2 series to the next level with the addition of blue perforated Alcantara.
This knob feels as supple as it looks in your hand, but with only 50 ever being produced you may never get the chance to hold one of these!
Each limited edition knob is shipped with a signed and numbered card of authenticity outlining our commitment to quality and innovation.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

BFI Heavy Weight Shift Knob in our PROJECT: CORRADO SLC 3.0L.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

We finally have the final parts in from manufacturing for the DSG/Automatic shift knobs! We are putting on the finishing touches so we can get all of these sent out. Thank you so much to everyone who pre-ordered, and thank you for being so patient!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

*Update: * Pre-orders have begun to ship! As orders go out, you will receive tracking information to the email address that was provided during purchase. Thank you to everyone for your patience!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

I just installed a GS2 DSG Shift Knob wrapped in grey alcantara in my A3!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@leviharleyjones enjoying his new DSG knob in his CC!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@chetbagged With the GS2 SCHWARZ in his B5 A4!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@ratchetalberto_ installed a GS2 in his MK4 GLI and retrofitted a manual shift boot for a cleaner look!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

We now have new coins for the DSG/Automatic shift knobs! 



​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@redsauerkraut got his Red Anodized GS1 installed and it looks great!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@RDIRTY_2 installed the GS1R that he won in his MK6 GLI!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@pyro_ibis_s4 installed a GS2 in their B8 S4 and it looks amazing with that carbon fiber trim interior!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@traceone77  got his DSG Shift Knob during out Black Friday sale!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@kwashabaugh swapped out her shifter in her MK5!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

The shift knob really brings together the interior of this B5! Owner : @brajko1938


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@Project_Q5 installed the DSG/Automatic GS2 in this beautiful Q5! Be sure to send us pics of your shift knobs when they are installed!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

The perforated leather looks amazing with the carbon interior trim in the B8.5 S4!


----------



## 00redrt (Jul 24, 2009)

*shifter*

hello Mike... do you guys have one for the Auto B7 A4? thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

00redrt said:


> hello Mike... do you guys have one for the Auto B7 A4? thank you


The DSG/Automatic knobs are all compatible with the B7 A4! I've attached a link below so you can check them out in the store.

http://store.blackforestindustries.com/dsgautomatic2.html


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@3mpire_b6 is excited about his GS2.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@elysian_status.tm with the Limited Edition Red Coin! Available now at http://store.blackforestindustries.com/redbficrcofo.html !


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@ic3.s1.za swapped out his Audi S1 shift knob for a GS1!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@tinaleu is still loving her Limited Edition Red Alcantara GS2!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@ivettyj upgraded her shift knob to the original GS1. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@r32.4275 installed the DSG Shift Knob and matching DSG Shift Boot! That blue stitching looks awesome.


----------



## k00ldip (Mar 18, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> @tinaleu is still loving her Limited Edition Red Alcantara GS2!


Red alcántara for b6 a4 with swede black boot ???

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

k00ldip said:


> Red alcántara for b6 a4 with swede black boot ???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


Unfortunately we are all sold out of the limited edition red shift knobs.


----------



## k00ldip (Mar 18, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Unfortunately we are all sold out of the limited edition red shift knobs.


Any future production?

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

k00ldip said:


> Any future production?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


There are not currently any plans for a future release, as it was a Limited Edition run.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

We are now offering B5/B6 specific Gate Pattern Coins!

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@project_q5 has the DSG/Automatic Shift Knob in this awesome Q5!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@phi_phi82 got an alcantara knob to match his steering wheel!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@dgti installed our DSG knob in his MK7 Golf R with the Direct Shift coin!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@mel_mk6 with the always classy black alcantara GS2 in her MK6!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

A little something we made for Orchid Euro's Harlequin just in time for them to take it over to Worthersee!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@e_fresh14 is super excited about his GS2 with Black Alcantara! It's a perfect match for his B8 S4 seats.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Another great looking DSG/Automatic shift knob in @tlaz10's MK6.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

MK6 Golf R looking good with a GS2 with air leather. :thumbup: @mwrmt


----------



## VWRook (Jun 1, 2016)

Michael, your website says the BFI heavy weight manual shift knobs will sit noticeably lower than the stock shift knob in the 2016 GTI due to the design of the shift rod. Can you advise how much lower in inches? I would really like the air leather but do not want to lose height on the shift knob; it is perfect for me right where it is. 

Also, is there any way to custom order a taller adapter from BFI to alleviate this issue?

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

VWRook said:


> Michael, your website says the BFI heavy weight manual shift knobs will sit noticeably lower than the stock shift knob in the 2016 GTI due to the design of the shift rod. Can you advise how much lower in inches? I would really like the air leather but do not want to lose height on the shift knob; it is perfect for me right where it is.
> 
> Also, is there any way to custom order a taller adapter from BFI to alleviate this issue?
> 
> ...


It sits approximately 1.5" inches lower than the stock knob. It is a possibility to create a taller adapter in the future, but we haven't had any demand for that thus far, so it's not something that is currently available.


----------



## VWRook (Jun 1, 2016)

Ok thanks for the quick response on that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@shiro_kaninchen reppin' the BFI air freshener and GS1R Red Anodized shift knob.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Some MK4 goodness with our Air Leather GS2 in @sean_berthiaume's car.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Red on red with the GS1R Full Billet shift knob in @vr_braun's MK3!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@jzwecker_s4 is starting with some interior modifications on his B8 S4! First off is our black alcantara shift knob with matching alcantara boot!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Hot off the production line, we’ve just released 4 new versions of our GS2 Heavyweight Shift Knob. These special edition knobs are wrapped in actual factory Magma Red perforated leather and are available in machined silver, or anodized black for both Manual or DSG / Automatic vehicles. These new knobs are just oozing class and simply melt in the palm of your hand. If you’ve been holding out, then this knob might just be the one for you. The GS2 Heavyweight Shift Knob, better shifting you can feel.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@east.coast.car.culture got the new Magma knob installed in this B8 S4!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Our buddy DFWSKATE opted to switch out his silver GS1 coin with the black and stainless BFI crest coin. 

I've gotta say, it's a pretty killer combo.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## VWRook (Jun 1, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> At long last, the new Weighted GSB Golf Ball Shift Knob is here! This modern update on a classic design feels significantly more hefty than the original with its steel upper portion and aluminum lower, shifting effort is substantially reduced while feel is greatly improved.
> 
> And we don’t use just any leather either. Wrapping the top portion is a semi-analine, uncorrected natural hide; OE Audi “Valcona” leather, soft to the touch but with good wear resistance and durability. Simply put, better shifting you can feel.
> 
> Now for a very limited time we are offering a special pre-purchase price of $129.99 (Regularly $149.99).


Michael, are the adapters on these golf ball shift knobs the same length as your other BFI knobs? As you know, the standard length adapter shortens shift knob height almost a full 2 inches vs. stock in the MK7 GTI. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

VWRook said:


> Michael, are the adapters on these golf ball shift knobs the same length as your other BFI knobs? As you know, the standard length adapter shortens shift knob height almost a full 2 inches vs. stock in the MK7 GTI. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is a picture of the new shift knob installed in a customer's car that shows the height that it sits in a GTI and Golf R.


----------



## VWRook (Jun 1, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Here is a picture of the new shift knob installed in a customer's car that shows the height that it sits in a GTI and Golf R.


It looks taller than the standard BFI knobs, but can you confirm the specs vs. The standard knobs and adapters? Also, do the standard knobs fit on this new adapter? I have the standard knob, but it was too short to keep in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

There's just a little over one week left to get your pre-orders in for the new Golf Ball Shift Knobs!


----------



## VWRook (Jun 1, 2016)

*BFI - Heavy Weight Shift Knobs &amp; Boots | Manual, DSG &amp; Automatic Specific Options!*



[email protected] said:


> There's just a little over one week left to get your pre-orders in for the new Golf Ball Shift Knobs!


No response to the questions above, Michael? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

VWRook said:


> No response to the questions above, Michael?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry for the delayed response.



VWRook said:


> It looks taller than the standard BFI knobs, but can you confirm the specs vs. The standard knobs and adapters? Also, do the standard knobs fit on this new adapter? I have the standard knob, but it was too short to keep in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does sit a bit higher than the previous knobs. The overall height of the GSB is 3.3 inches and the end result will have the shift knobs height approximately one inch above the end of the shift rod itself. Side by side the knobs are around the same height, but where the shift rod sits inside the knob changes the height. 

There is no new adapter with the GSB shift knob, as the set screw portion is part of the entire lower half of the knob, meaning that there is no way to put the previous style shift knobs on the GSB lower half. 

We are working on an adapter that will raise the height of the GS1 and GS2 to the stock knob position in the GTI and Golf R.


----------



## VWRook (Jun 1, 2016)

*BFI - Heavy Weight Shift Knobs &amp; Boots | Manual, DSG &amp; Automatic Specific Options!*



[email protected] said:


> Sorry for the delayed response.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Michael, the new shift knob adapters for the MK7 will make all the difference. I bought a BFI knob, the Aero, and the onky reason I'm using it is because it sits too low vs the stock height. With other clutch/transmission mods, the shift knob height is needed for leverage. 

Please update us when the new adaptors are available. I will definitely purchase thise and a couple other knobs as well. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

VWRook said:


> Thanks Michael, the new shift knob adapters for the MK7 will make all the difference. I bought a BFI knob, the Aero, and the onky reason I'm using it is because it sits too low vs the stock height. With other clutch/transmission mods, the shift knob height is needed for leverage.
> 
> Please update us when the new adaptors are available. I will definitely purchase thise and a couple other knobs as well. Thanks.
> 
> ...


They are actually available this morning!

http://store.blackforestindustries.com/bfigs2mk7gti.html


----------



## VWRook (Jun 1, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> They are actually available this morning!
> 
> http://store.blackforestindustries.com/bfigs2mk7gti.html


Don't tease me man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWRook (Jun 1, 2016)

It looks like it may be a bit short still, and the set screws are in an odd place (more in the middle than at the base), but ordered anyway! Thanks for the heads up. Hopefully this will work well with my air leather knob. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

VWRook said:


> It looks like it may be a bit short still, and the set screws are in an odd place (more in the middle than at the base), but ordered anyway! Thanks for the heads up. Hopefully this will work well with my air leather knob. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be sure to report back with a quick review once you get it!


----------



## VWRook (Jun 1, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Be sure to report back with a quick review once you get it!


Roger that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

At long last, the new Weighted GSB Golf Ball Shift Knob is here! This modern update on a classic design feels significantly more hefty than the original with its steel upper portion and aluminum lower, shifting effort is substantially reduced while feel is greatly improved.

And we don’t use just any leather either. Wrapping the top portion is a semi-analine, uncorrected natural hide; OE Audi “Valcona” leather, soft to the touch but with good wear resistance and durability. Simply put, better shifting you can feel.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Another customer recently installed our GS2SM Magma Shift Knob in their MK7 GTI!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

You requested it and we listened. Now available for all DSG and Tiptronic / Automatic VW and Audi vehicles, the shift knob that started it all. Our GS1 full billet shift knob is the perfect compliment to any interior, ridding you of the clunky factory airplane lever that feels so cheap in your hands. Simply lift up to select your gear, no buttons to detract from the elegant and sophisticated styling of your interior. Our initial run is in stock and ready to ship now, but supplies are limited. Find out what you’ve been missing and get better shifting you can feel.
*
The first run is limited, so if you miss the initial run there will be a slightly longer lead time.*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@ben_innfab got the first VW/Audi fitment GSA knob and anodized it purple to match the build that him and @macxattack are working on! We love seeing all the custom finishes customers get done with their knobs.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Vietstar80 was the first customer to install the new Full Billet DSG Knob!

He also custom painted his coin to be silver and black for that extra touch.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@lauryn_gregory_ with the GS1R red billet shift knob!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@r32.4275 is rocking the DSG knob and shift boot in his MK5 R32!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@drakeezy is rocking our GS2 shift knob in his MK6 GTI!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Now available, our heaviest shift knob yet. The all new GSA shift knob is now offered in a VW / Audi fitment just like the rest of our GS series shift knobs. Choose from either standard aluminum or schwarz (black) anodized finish to compliment the interior of your car. These knobs are absolutely the best looking, best feeling parts on the market and we’re confident that once you get one of these in your hand you’ll realize that it’s simply better shifting you can feel.

Take a look below at a few images of the GSA shift knobs installed on various VAG vehicles. We’re looking forward to seeing your photos soon!



Installed in our 3.0l VR6 Corrado Project Car






Installed in our MK4 R32 demo car


----------



## VWRook (Jun 1, 2016)

What's the diameter of the gsa knob, Michael?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

VWRook said:


> What's the diameter of the gsa knob, Michael?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's roughly 2.05 inches at it's widest point.


----------



## VWRook (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks Michael. 

Here is the Air Leather installed with the MK7 version 2 adapter. 

The height of the revised adapter is perfect, once I opened up the top of the adapter so the top of the shift lever could poke through, letting the adapter sit flush down against the bottom of the shift lever. I'm liking the setup. Thanks for all the help. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Don't know what to get that special someone for the holidays? Get them a gift certificate to our web store so they can choose! Available in denominations from $20-$700. 

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

The New Year is upon us and we want to help you with your resolution to get your project finished in 2017. To make things easier for you we’ve dropped prices on select parts by up to 17% on our webstore. In addition to that we’ve added discounts on some of our other more popular parts lines. So put that holiday money to good use and and pick up some of the parts you didn’t get at an even better price. This will be the last chance to save for quite some time, so don’t miss out!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

There are just a few days left to take advantage of our shift knob and shift boot combo sale!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@S4_dad installed the BFI Alcantara wrapped DSG knob with matching Alcantara boot in his B8 S4!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

A fellow forum member installed his GSB and shift boot recently!



Blaylock1988 said:


> I love mine! I also got your boot. It was pretty easy to swap over to the old trim piece with a normal officer stapler. It pairs very well with my Dieselgeek Sigma 6 shifter


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@S4_dad installed the BFI Alcantara wrapped DSG knob with matching Alcantara boot in his B8 S4!


----------

